# Regular routine vs upper/lower routine?



## Milos_97 (Dec 5, 2016)

Monday - Chest/Tricep
Wednesday - Back/Bicep
Friday - Legs/Calves/Shoulders
Sunday - Legs/Calves

OR

Monday - Upper 1
Wednesday - Lower 1
Friday - Upper 2
Sunday - Lower 2


Reason why i wanted to change is that i cant give my all when doing upper 1/2. I do my best while working on chest and when i move to back i m alerady a bit tired.
IF i start this "regular" split, can i do legs twice a week?They are by far my weakest muscle ...
Also, regarding warmups, can i just do facepulls and cuban presses? As for abs and calves, can i do them every workout?


Cheers


----------



## snake (Dec 6, 2016)

Door number one! I would reconsider doing legs 2 days after legs. I squatted on Saturday and it's 2 days later. Getting out of bed this morning was an accomplishment. I couldn't picture squatting. 

Abs and calves are good every other day at the most; twice a week is good.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 6, 2016)

Do both switch it up each week.  You need some core in there. Hit legs, chest, back twice a week.  Don't be so hung up on EOD. Some weeks do 2 days off 1


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 6, 2016)

mon upper tues lower wed off repeat but with different movements


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 6, 2016)

How is your diet, that's 85% for what your trying to accomplish? Cutting, bulking, maintaining?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 6, 2016)

Mon upper
Tue lower
Thur upper
Fri lower
Sat anything that's lagging and u want to hit again


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2016)

The upper lower imo. Any level of fatigue you feel after chest in your example will fade as your conditioning improves


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 6, 2016)

Upper lower wins BUT isnt my routine a bit packed? 

Upper 1

Bench Press 4x6-8
Incline Press 3x8
Pull Ups 3x5 (next week 6, then 7 etc)
Deadlift 3x5
Reverse Barbell Row 3x8
Side Lateral Raise 3x10
Barbell Curl 2x10
Dips 3x15

Upper 2

OHP 4x6-8
Pull ups 3x5(same as above)
T.Bar Row 3x8
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 3x10
Incline DB Press 3x12
Incline DB Flyes 3x12
Incline DB Curles 2x10
Dips 3x15

Lower 1

Squat 4x6-8
Leg Press 3x8-10
Leg Extension 3x12
Lunges 3x10
Leg Curls 3x12
Standing Calf Raises 3x20

Lower 2

Same as above

*I do sets of facepulls and cuban presses as warm up.




Now tell me, is this too much? If so, what would be more suitable for me?


----------



## bigdog (Dec 6, 2016)

MY SPLIT IS:
 Monday:legs heavy day
Tuesday:chest
Wednesday:back
Thursday: shoulders
Friday:arms/abs/calves
Saturday:cardio and a light leg volume day
sunday:walk around the track in the gym, look at women and act like im doing cardio


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2016)

Didn't we already cover this? You don't need 42 different exercises for one part. 

An upper day 1 could be
Standing OHP 
Lat pulldown 
Curls 
Triceps 

Upper day 2 
Bench
Barbell row 
Face pulls 
Triceps 

Lower day 1 
Squat 
Lunges 
Calves if you are into that sort of thing... not judging 

Lower day 2
Deficit Deadlift 
Leg press 
Extra Hamstring work  (I find on most people Hamstring require extra abuse)

Keep this shit simply bud. Compound lifts. Heavy. Change the rep schemes week to week. 10's 7's 5's... just keep it fresh and keep it simple.


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 6, 2016)

In other words, only compound excercises? (4-5) 

2 questions then, why are we changing rep schemes every week and CAN i use facepulls as a warm up?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 7, 2016)

Don't read too much into it.  Have a good routine and change it up.  Change the reps, the order or the exercise, the sets, and the selection of the exercises.  Do exercises you like for the exception of anything behind the neck and upright rows(bad for you).  Diet is key to slimming, growth, maintaining.


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

why not change it up, 3-4 weeks option A then 3-4 weeks option B ?


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> Don't read too much into it.  Have a good routine and change it up.  Change the reps, the order or the exercise, the sets, and the selection of the exercises.  Do exercises you like for the exception of anything behind the neck and upright rows(bad for you).  Diet is key to slimming, growth, maintaining.


Got it!



FordBoss302R said:


> why not change it up, 3-4 weeks option A then 3-4 weeks option B ?


Excatly my thinking


----------

